# R35 gtr wheels



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Does anyone have after market wheels for sale ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have a set of tsw nurburg wheels with tyres and sensors in. Tyres are mp4s, two are brand new and 2 are very good.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

124330981755 £2k cash or PayPal. They have early type sensors fitted which I think are good to 2013 possible some early 14 cars


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Do you have any pics ?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They come with fitting kit and bolts


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Thanks for the pics, not my first choice gonna see what else comes up. But thank you


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What is it your actually looking for?


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Volk
Vossen 
Stasse


----------



## johnharris1984 (Aug 30, 2021)

Anything ?


----------

